# Just Wondering...



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

Ive been seeing alot of the Infinit which looks like the Maxima except the infinit has the front bumper with 4 fogs(I dont know exact year). My question...will those same fogs fit the Lucino bumper?? Ive been wanting to get the Lucino bumper but those fogs are sooo damn expensive...I dont know, they look similar and being that we have a shit load of those infinities in the boneyards...see what Im gettin at. ANyways, I guess Im just a dreamer...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that would be the I-30 which shares the same bodystyle as the 95-99 Maxima. If you have a Lucino bumper, measure up the openings and then hit the mall parking lot with a measuring tape.

I kinda doubt they will fit, or at least mount correctly.


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

I took a close look at the Infiniti...It wont work. The outer fog lights are alot bigger than the Lucinos. Oh well, guess I'll have to buy $uperiors..


----------

